# a/c removal



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

iv done my searches, iv done the hard work, removed a/c compressor, radiator, all the lines......
iv just pulled the box out from inside the car, (the one in the middle that the a/c lines go into) and i know that i have to put it back it, but what i want to know is what can i REMOVE from INSIDE that box..... do i need to keep anything at all? it all looks like it is just part of a/c but does it also work as an air filter?

Thanks
Cory


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

huh? what exactly are you talking about? where is the box located? 

are you talking about the heater core?( it has coolant and ac lines going to it) cus you'll want to leave that in there, otherwise you'll be real cold in the winter. there's nothing to remove from inside, its just a radiator.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

the box is on the passenger side (driver on right hand side) and has the two lines going through the firewall into it. 
basicly, can i remove that radiator inside the box and put the box back in to join the fan and the air channels?(and what exactly does the radiator in the box do?)


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

Sazbot said:


> the box is on the passenger side (driver on right hand side) and has the two lines going through the firewall into it.
> basicly, can i remove that radiator inside the box and put the box back in to join the fan and the air channels?(and what exactly does the radiator in the box do?)


That provides your heat. Just leave it as-is.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

yeah that's the heater core, you'll want to leave that for sure. otherwise you'll never have warm air again.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

even though there are no wires going to it, and the only two things are the pipes that went to the a/c compressor?


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

heres a pic... basicly, can i remove that part indicated, or is this infact the heater unit for the car?


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

You can't remove that box... that serves as a duct to connect the blower to the heater unit. If you remove it you'll disconnect the blower from the rest of the ducting system I think you can figure that out just by looking at it.

HEATER <----- HEATER DUCT (the box you mentioned) <----- BLOWER

Oh, you could empty whatever is inside of it tho prolly smells like crap anyways.

If you have the B13 FSM look at Fig.39 (Page 38) in "ac heater system manual.pdf"


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

i know i cant remove it, was wondering about its contents.
thanks for the help twiz..... now i just gotta block off the holes.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

weird, the heater core does not cool the car at all. you could take out that radiotor if you wanted, you'd get stronger heat without that bad boy blocking all the air flow.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Tavel said:


> weird, the heater core does not cool the car at all. you could take out that radiotor if you wanted, you'd get stronger heat without that bad boy blocking all the air flow.


ummmmmmmmm..........


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> ummmmmmmmm..........


did you want to say something helpful?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Tavel said:


> did you want to say something helpful?


the heater core is what makes the air hot. no heater core= NO heat......


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

but that's not the heater core he's talking about, he's talking about the air conditioner evaporator. i always thought the heater core and AC evaporator were in the same unit, but i guess they're seperate...hence my suprise.

and since its not the heater core, he can remove it improve airflow through the system...which would actually make his heater core work better! :cheers:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Tavel said:


> but that's not the heater core he's talking about, he's talking about the air conditioner evaporator. i always thought the heater core and AC evaporator were in the same unit, but i guess they're seperate...hence my suprise.
> 
> and since its not the heater core, he can remove it improve airflow through the system...which would actually make his heater core work better! :cheers:


im wrong, your right. i thought you were saying take out the heater core.


:thumbup:


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

lol, its all sorted, i think ill do a proper wite up on this as there is no real one done, just lots of little posts.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> im wrong, your right. i thought you were saying take out the heater core.
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


werd 
:cheers:


----------

